# DBS and the demise of iGoogle



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

With iGoogle ending this month I've been searching for something similar that has a bookmark widget and works well on an ipad. After lots of trial and error, I think I got one called igHome working to my liking. It has one problem though, my Google Bookmark widget has DBSTalk, but when I touch the link I get this error message:

{"message":"Cross domain request is not allowed: http:\/\/www.ighome.com","type":"alert"}

I think I see the issue, but might it be something that DBStalk could fix? My other forum,sites, and blog links all seem to work just fine.


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

It sounds as though whatever link is being used for DBSTalk is trying to be opened by igHome via javascript with some sort of wrapper being applied by igHome. For security reasons, we and most other sites don't allow that. In fact, it's generally not us adding that functionality, it's generally the browser refusing to do that. That is what is commonly referred to as cross-site scripting and is a huge security risk associated with most of the major holes/flaws in forum software found over the last few years.

From what you've said, it sounds like you're using the widget that uses an exported file of your google bookmarks. If other forums work correctly, I think you need to check what exactly is linked in that bookmark. I suspect the problem lies there somewhere.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Brandon Wedgeworth said:


> From what you've said, it sounds like you're using the widget that uses an exported file of your google bookmarks. If other forums work correctly, I think you need to check what exactly is linked in that bookmark. I suspect the problem lies there somewhere.


Yes, you're right that its a widget using an exported file of my Google bookmarks. The link is supposed to take me to here: http://www.dbstalk.com/forum/58-directv-cutting-edge/ I stay logged in to DBSTalk. I think the error only occurs when I use it on my iPad's Safari.

Thanks for the thorough reply!


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I can confirm that the bookmark links to DBSTalk fails only when I use it on my iPad, either in the iPad's Safari or in the Chrome App. The link works as expected when I'm on a desktop PC. Similar links, like to the AVSForum, work fine on the iPad, so that leads me back to this maybe being an issue for DBSTalk?


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Same problem here on iPad, no issues with all other sites like avsforum, satelliteguys, etc. not easy to find anything now.


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

This is what I get from google to dbstalk
{"message":"Cross domain request is not allowed: https:\/\/www.google.com","type":"alert"}


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I noticed today that the google bookmark to DBStalk worked! Thanks.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

We made no change. So it must have been something browser side or google side.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Interesting. I wondered which end "fixed" it. Regardless, thanks for your input!


----------

